# Farcry 3



## Dandred (Nov 22, 2012)

I know two was a big disappointment but this truly does like the dogs balls...

Been given 10/10 on euro gamer and I trust them for their usually balanced reviews.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-11-21-far-cry-3-review

I can't fucking wait for December 3rd!


----------



## Sunray (Nov 22, 2012)

This does look like a great game.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 22, 2012)

The videos give me  a big skyrim feel

not as deep   but  similar   bows,  caves, hunting, etc


----------



## Dandred (Nov 23, 2012)

It think it's goong to be more like madmax in paradise!


----------



## The Groke (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, after Far "snatching-defeat-from-the-jaws-of-victory " Cry 2, this had fallen off my radar entirely, so I was quite excited to read the unexpectedly gushingly Eurogamer review.

I think this may be a purchase.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## magneze (Nov 23, 2012)

Disturbing. Fuck the story, kill people.


----------



## cypher79 (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah its been getting some big score reviews on other sites too.

May have to give this franchise another chance after the disappointment that was Far Cry 2.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 27, 2012)

This looks exceptional. I can't wait.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 27, 2012)

Pre-ordered this. Never done that before, apart from Skyrim.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2012)

very very much looking forward to this, one to buy rather than evaluate i reckon


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 27, 2012)

Going to give it a blast tonight


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2012)

i wish i had my xbox chipped as i did others so i could get it early, but i do think this needs to be played with a mouse and keyboard


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 27, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> i wish i had my xbox chipped as i did others so i could get it early, but i do think this needs to be played with a mouse and keyboard



I dunno, I'm kinda used to the control pad for FPS' because of Battlefield 3.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 27, 2012)

I mean, obviously m&k is a preference, but control pad won't lessen the game, I don't think.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 27, 2012)

This is one of those games I will put off until (until!) I ever get a gaming PC.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 27, 2012)

How come? For mouse and keyboard, or for GFX?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2012)

tbh i have my 360 pad connected to my pc, for driving games and such, but for fps , i have to use a k/m , im not dexterous enough with a joypad ( weird but true ), but its def going to be got on pc for me for the GFX


----------



## Crispy (Nov 27, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> How come? For mouse and keyboard, or for GFX?


Graphics and mods.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 27, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Graphics and mods.


 
This for me, and after buying a 660gtx  about two months ago I won't be disappointed


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a pretty high-spec gaming PC in the lounge, attached to a 46" 1080p Samsung and a 360 attached to a shit no-brand 22" telly in the spare room, and find myself preferring the Xbox. And that's even using a gamepad. I'm not sure why. Laziness, I think.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 27, 2012)

Sighs. Look like it might be upgrade time for my PC. I should probably get a job and new set of wheels first.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2012)

get the job, then the pc , then the wheels , worked for me in that order


----------



## Random (Nov 28, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> I mean, obviously m&k is a preference, but control pad won't lessen the game, I don't think.


I tried Far Cry 3 at a recent games fair and when I tried to use the Xbox controller I couldn't aim, kept on dying like a noob; only started to kill bad guys when I switched to M&K. But I've never really played any shooter on Xbox before either.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 28, 2012)

Ah, you were probably missing the usual 'left-trigger to line sights' control. It initially lines you up, but it doesn't stay lined up. Mimics the initial swing of the mouse to aim.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 28, 2012)

My copy dispatched this morning, first-class post. Might be waiting for me when I get home tomorrow, or Friday latest


----------



## Random (Nov 28, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Ah, you were probably missing the usual 'left-trigger to line sights' control. It initially lines you up, but it doesn't stay lined up. Mimics the initial swing of the mouse to aim.


That would have totally sorted me out


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 28, 2012)

I stuck it on but didn't get time to play it 

hope to give it a blast tonight and will order a real one if i like it, the last one did my head in with all the go here, go there


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 28, 2012)

apparently the whole here there and back again has been totally addressed, i hope so cos i was so looking forward to fc2 m then hated it because of that..


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 28, 2012)

I still have the old one, doubt i will ever play it


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 28, 2012)

i wont touch fc2 at all but if they could enhance fc1 id play it in a shot


----------



## The Groke (Nov 28, 2012)

Bought my copy for about 25 quid on Greenman Gaming - downloading now!


----------



## clickity click (Nov 29, 2012)

I run a pretty old rig, ATI 5770 /w 4 gigs of ram. Interested to hear of its performance.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 29, 2012)

clickity click said:


> I run a pretty old rig, ATI 5770 /w 4 gigs of ram. Interested to hear of its performance.


 
*Far Cry 3 Minimum System Requirements*
*CPU:* Intel Core2 Duo E6700 2.66GHz / AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3GHz or better
*RAM*: 4 GB
*GPU RAM: *512 MB DirectX 9.0-compliant card with Shader Model 4.0 or higher
*GPU*: Nvidia GeForce 8800 / Radeon HD 2900
*DX*: 9


*Far Cry 3 Recommended System Requirements*
*CPU: *Intel Core i3-530 / AMD Phenom II X2 565 or better
*RAM: *6 GB
*GPU RAM: *1024 MB DirectX 11-compliant card with Shader Model 4.0 or higher
*GPU*: Nvidia GeForce GT 640 1GB / Radeon HD 4850
*DX*: 11

*Far Cry 3 Hi-Performance System Requirements*
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-2600K / AMD FX-4150 or better
*RAM*: 8 GB
*GPU RAM: *1024 MB DirectX 11-compliant card with Shader Model 4.0 or higher
*GPU*: Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 / Radeon HD 6770
*DX*: 11


Of course, these should be taken with the usual pinch of salt.

I _should_ fall comfortably into the "high" bracket, but we shall see.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 29, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> get the job, then the pc , then the wheels , worked for me in that order



Good plan sadly pc just blown up during getting a car

*shakes fist at sky*


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 29, 2012)

Also if you getting it preordered

Brave I'd wait a few week for the major bugs to be worked out


----------



## Dandred (Nov 29, 2012)

I should be in the high band as well, not got 8gbs of ram though......mind you like The Groke says you can never tell, usually they always put the specs high than they actually are.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 29, 2012)

Hmmm.

So using the latest NVIDIA beta's which have SLi profile and enhancements for FC3 I am still not that happy with performance.

If I turn everything up to 11, I get about 45ish FPS with dips and peaks.

If I then switch the VSync to half refresh I get a steady 30FPS, but the game still doesn't feel and look smooth to my eyes. Mouse input feels oddly laggy even with the frame buffer and acceleration turned off and the game is giving me a bit of a headache.

Oddly, even If I start turning options down, I still maintain a solid 30 (rising to 55-60FPS with VSync at full) but again, the game still feels spiky and uncomfortable in its rendering.



FWIW, my specs are:

2500k @ 4.5Ghz, 8Gb RAM and 2 x GTX570 in SLi.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 29, 2012)

What resolution and what setting are you running on?
Patch 1.o1?  

Got all evening with the wife away, going to get into this after dinner......


----------



## The Groke (Nov 29, 2012)

Dandred said:


> What resolution and what setting are you running on?
> Patch 1.o1?
> 
> Got all evening with the wife away, going to get into this after dinner......


 
Latest patch, latest drivers, running at 1080p...

Will mess around with some tweaking tomorrow I think.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 29, 2012)

a reloaded release is out, Got it downloading now but have to be at work 

Tomorrow might have to be a sickie...


----------



## Quartz (Nov 29, 2012)

The Groke said:


> *Far Cry 3 Minimum System Requirements*
> *CPU:* Intel Core2 Duo E6700 2.66GHz / AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3GHz or better
> *RAM*: 4 GB
> *GPU RAM: *512 MB DirectX 9.0-compliant card with Shader Model 4.0 or higher
> ...


 
Hmm... I really enjoyed FC1. I have a low-end CPU and high end memory (8GB) and GPU (Geforce 660Ti). I wonder how it will fare?


----------



## Dandred (Nov 29, 2012)

Fuck this is fucking great, running at 1900x1200 with nearly everything on high or ultra, my rig is no where near as good as The Groke's and I'm not seeing any lag or tearing at all.

Fucking beautiful!

Q0650@3.6
660GTX
4gbs of Ram


----------



## Dandred (Nov 29, 2012)

This the best game I've ever played.

It's far cry and all it could have been with all the best bits of far cry 2 combined with crysis....... 

The last six hours I've been bitten by snakes, attacked by tigers, jaguars and wild bore, shot grenade launchers, sniper rifles, driven Jeeps, hang-gliders, off road buggies and jet skies!

The only thing is the wooden friends I'm supposed to be helping.........


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 29, 2012)

thats what i want to hear !!!!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 29, 2012)

How long you been playing games mate, not to judge but to gauge the games you've played


----------



## The Groke (Nov 29, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Fuck this is fucking great, running at 1900x1200 with nearly everything on high or ultra, my rig is no where near as good as The Groke's and I'm not seeing any lag or tearing at all.
> 
> Fucking beautiful!
> 
> ...



Hmm. Prolly needs some tweaking on my side. Might try with SLi off.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 29, 2012)

I've been watching the promos on Youtube and am considerably less enthusiastic. It seems more like Borderlands 2, which I've already got.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 29, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> How long you been playing games mate, not to judge but to gauge the games you've played


 
Since fucking frogger...

But PC gaming seriously since 1942  but before that Quake 1 MDk, mech warrior were some of the first games I played on a PC.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 29, 2012)

The Groke said:


> Hmm. Prolly needs some tweaking on my side. Might try with SLi off.


 

I just let the game choose optimal setting and most of them were ultra or high, I'm not counting fsp mind you, but it plays wonderfully!
After my last SLI build I found I spent more time worrying about how many fsp I was getting than playing the actual game.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 29, 2012)

Quartz said:


> I've been watching the promos on Youtube and am considerably less enthusiastic. It seems more like Borderlands 2, which I've already got.


 
I've been playing borderlands 2 but didn't get into it at all, this is much more realistic (I know they are both games) I felt like I needed ADHD to even work out the menus in BL2..must be my age


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 30, 2012)

Quartz said:


> I've been watching the promos on Youtube and am considerably less enthusiastic. It seems more like Borderlands 2, which I've already got.



What the what!


----------



## Quartz (Nov 30, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> What the what!


 
BL2 is cartoony; FC3 is realistic. But otherwise you've got the missions, the skills tree, the co-op, the weapons, the maniacal villains, etc.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 30, 2012)

This game has quite a few winks back at other games, so far I've seen homage to quake 2 and fallout 3, there must be more though....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 30, 2012)

Quartz said:


> BL2 is cartoony; FC3 is realistic. But otherwise you've got the missions, the skills tree, the co-op, the weapons, the maniacal villains, etc.


 erm like a lot of other games then....


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2012)

It's almost like they're selling us the same game over and over again but with a different skin.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 30, 2012)

Any one playing this and want to share what you have gone through with?  

I feel like no one else on this thread as been playing the game.....


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 30, 2012)

No time,.... hope to give it a good blast over the weekend


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 30, 2012)

Got it yesterday , was out so couldn't play it  going to play it tonight if I'm not too pissed ! A bloke at work said he lost last night to it and is loving it


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 30, 2012)

Arrived this morning. Will be tucking in tonight.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 30, 2012)

played until the opening titles, looking pretty special so far....


and hectic


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 30, 2012)

Loving it.... about 2-3 hours in so far


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 30, 2012)

Just got killed by a tiger


----------



## The Groke (Nov 30, 2012)

Got it running a little better now - seems that the MSAA is a real killer, so I have disabled it and forced AA via NVIDIA control panel along with the adaptive VSync. Now I can pretty much max it and it seems smoother.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 30, 2012)

The Groke said:


> Got it running a little better now - seems that the MSAA is a real killer, so I have disabled it and forced AA via NVIDIA control panel along with the adaptive VSync. Now I can pretty much max it and it seems smoother.


 
Scratch that. Still runs kinda crappy.

Surprised - this is the first time I have had a game that this system didn't like. Will wait and see what the forums come up with in terms of tweaks before tackling it again.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 1, 2012)

I've just ignored the story and been activating as many towers as I can ninja style....but now I think I have to follow the story because parts of the island are locked off.


This is the best game I've ever played.......


----------



## The Groke (Dec 1, 2012)

Update for those that care:

Seems to be DX11 causing the hitching and frame-skipping. Runs perfectly at maximum everything under DX9, so yeah.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 1, 2012)

Mine was unstable with dx11 too  but its fine with it off 

It's certainly drawing me in , I was running through the hills mindingy own business them 2 komono dragons decided to have a pop at me ! It didn't work out well for them


----------



## Quartz (Dec 1, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> erm like a lot of other games then....


 
 Yes indeed, but in this case a little too much like IYKWIM. Anyway, I'm going to wait until the fuss and hype have settled down, and they've issued the first set of patches.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 1, 2012)

The Groke said:


> Scratch that. Still runs kinda crappy.
> 
> Surprised - this is the first time I have had a game that this system didn't like. Will wait and see what the forums come up with in terms of tweaks before tackling it again.


 
I don't understand how my five year old processor and only 4gbs of ram can run this game so well, maybe it's just the graphics card I have.....


----------



## Dandred (Dec 1, 2012)

Running in DX11


----------



## Firky (Dec 1, 2012)

I was just going to get this from a bloke with a wooden leg.

Worth the £?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes mate , I admit it took me a little while to get into cos I was too pissed and stoned last night and passed out whilst playing , but 7am this morning it was a whole different matter , it's quite special


----------



## The Groke (Dec 1, 2012)

Dandred said:


> I don't understand how my five year old processor and only 4gbs of ram can run this game so well, maybe it's just the graphics card I have.....


 
Dunno!

My card should be pretty much on a par with yours...and I have two of em!

Just one of those things I think - the DX11 implementation seems a little wonky from what I have been seeing on the other forums...there are plenty of others having a similar experience to me.

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=501674


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 1, 2012)

Dandred said:


> I don't understand how my five year old processor and only 4gbs of ram can run this game so well, maybe it's just the graphics card I have.....


 
What do you have mate? Got to say the min specs put me off, but I'm running an E8400 with a 5850 so might give it a go if reports back seem ok.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 2, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> What do you have mate? Got to say the min specs put me off, but I'm running an E8400 with a 5850 so might give it a go if reports back seem ok.


 
I've got a qx9650 @ 3.6
660 GTX Ti and
4 gbs or ram

With optimal settings which seem to be everything either ultra or high with aa x2


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 2, 2012)

Right...so still a fairly hefty system. 

I'd be upset if it couldn't!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 2, 2012)

Started playing this tonight. Very good, thus far. The story's complete lack of realism is bothering me more than if it had aliens or something, because it's trying to be real. I hope that makes sense. Anyway, it looks an incredible game. Skyrim with guns seems a fair assessment thus far. Bring it on!


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 2, 2012)

Had to burn fields full of weed 

Rpg killed a bear


----------



## Dandred (Dec 3, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Had to burn fields full of weed
> 
> Rpg killed a bear


 
That has been my favourite part of the game so far, the relaxing reggae music playing while I burnt the first field and then as loads loads loads of guys started running to kill me the music getting more and more intense! 

I actually feel a little scared when climbing the radio towers, there are so many little things like the swaying of the tower and the creaking noise it make that make me feel immersed.....


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't like hunting so much. Killing animals makes me feel much more remorseful than killing humans, oddly


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 3, 2012)

I need to get more skins for more guns, only got 2 so far.

got shark,tiger,bear,komodo dragon skins etc....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 3, 2012)

where are the piggys ? i need to skin em for a bigger wallet but cant seem to find em, and youre right i felt awful killing a rare tiger after it mauling me and killing me 3 times


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 3, 2012)

Zoom out on the map and you can see the locations of where they should be... ish

i found some goats on the side of a mountain...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 3, 2012)

goats, ive slaughtered loads, buffalo , im trying to extint them, but piggys dem sneaky fukkers


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 3, 2012)

You know when you take over a tower and it zooms out to like 3 or 4 locations, after i did one tower there was a farm with a quad bike in the yard, killed 3 of the fuckers there


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 4, 2012)

Was finding it quite difficult, but following the story a little more and it's got easier. 

They could have designed a few more characters for the baddies. They all look identical.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 4, 2012)

got a $6000 wallet and 4 weapons now, i find if you do the story you come across stuff you need anyway.

doing the one with the knife now and this guy called Buck

Still loving it.

Top Tip, where there is a animal in a cage at a flag base, sniper the cage with silencer and they do half the work for you


----------



## Dandred (Dec 5, 2012)

I think the next time i play through I'm going to put it on the hardest difficulty, the middle one isn't hard enough now I have all the weapons and ammo I can carry...

ruffneck23 piggies are easy to find, just north of where you activate the first tower there are loads


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 5, 2012)

cool, hopefully il have time tonight to have a play..

ive not had any time really since i got it


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm only 29% done after about 10-11 hours of play


----------



## Dandred (Dec 5, 2012)

Just had my last run in with Vass (I hope for now)......mental story line, apart from the crappy friends!

Wait till you finish with Buck!!


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 5, 2012)

Finished with Buck last night


----------



## Supine (Dec 7, 2012)

Loving it 

The graphics look great on PS3. Shame that darn tiger keeps eating me


----------



## Dandred (Dec 7, 2012)

I retract my earlier statement about this game being to easy......

The last island is fucking hard..... 

(still haven't managed to bow the black panther, )


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 7, 2012)

Done all the camps, and all the towers and yeah the second island is mental hard.

just main story to finish now.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 8, 2012)

done.... and still only 48% of the game.... lol


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 8, 2012)

Fired it up this morning, bit worried it wouldn't be up to much due my machine specs, so was pleasantly surprised it went through the intro at 1080p no problems. Then realised it was set to low/medium for everything. Still a very pretty game, wouldn't have guessed to start with, but now really do want a PC upgrade.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 8, 2012)

Properly into this now. It's huge! Really, really impressive achievement. And the soundtrack is used perfectly.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 8, 2012)

If I need to kill someone with a knife, don't make him look the same as everybody else whose trying to kill me.


----------



## Supine (Dec 8, 2012)

I just spent an enjoyable couple of hours hunting with bow and arrow. Almost as much fun as hunting with a machine gun


----------



## Dandred (Dec 8, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Properly into this now. It's huge! Really, really impressive achievement. And the soundtrack is used perfectly.


 
The sound track and the sounds are incredible in this game, only one thing I would change, have this song playing on a certain mission, before it gets crazy


----------



## Jackobi (Dec 8, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> If I need to kill someone with a knife, don't make him look the same as everybody else whose trying to kill me.


 
Have you tried spotting with the camera first, I'm sure the icon displays the main target? I haven't played much so may be wrong.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 8, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> Have you tried spotting with the camera first, I'm sure the icon displays the main target? I haven't played much so may be wrong.


 
This is true, it took me a while to figure out, just use your camera and the dude who needs to be knifed will show up with a yellow tag


----------



## Firky (Dec 9, 2012)

I still have this to install yet moan about being bored in the evening


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 9, 2012)

Played it all morning , and apart from my graphics drivers crashing out randomly , it's wicked  , but I must eat my words as I'm finding it better to play with the 360 game pad ( I know... ) the story is pretty mad. I've done about 20 missions but need to stop and explore for a bit. Sorted out the crafting and found dem piggies to find once that was unlocked I had all the right gear to pretty much upgrade everything


----------



## jannerboyuk (Dec 9, 2012)

Got this yesterday but then the batteries in my controller died! Idiot. Oh well looking forward to giving it a go tonight


----------



## drewg (Dec 9, 2012)

up all night and most of the day ,took short nap and planning my nest fore into the jungle. Not been so addicted to a game since halflife 1. It's the random events the melee of beasts pirates and fellow tribesmen turning up to be or be killed, its the sneak or rambo potential and the graphics that make this my best game for a decade+


----------



## jannerboyuk (Dec 9, 2012)

drewg said:


> up all night and most of the day ,took short nap and planning my nest fore into the jungle. Not been so addicted to a game since halflife 1. It's the random events the melee of beasts pirates and fellow tribesmen turning up to be or be killed, its the sneak or rambo potential and the graphics that make this my best game for a decade+


7/10 then?


----------



## drewg (Dec 9, 2012)

9.7/10


----------



## clickity click (Dec 9, 2012)

Been playing for the last 8 hours straight


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm really liking this. It's bloody big isn't it? I was doing every bit when I uncovered a section of map, but think I'm going to have crack on if I'm to finish the story. Not sure what the point of the radio tower quests are though and need to get my control pad connected to the driving missions. 

What pisses me of though is the way it's a console port. I know this is where the money is, but it wouldn't be unreasonable to sort out some better key bindings and make it easier to swap weapons between slots. It's also annoying looting corpse to have to move around not to pick up there weapons...why would I want a shitty AK when I've a much better weapon in the class?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 12, 2012)

I agree about the PC key bindings , I'm a lefter and usually use enter for interaction , but the bloody thing won't let me choose it , then I tried re binding the glider keys but it wouldn't work , so had to buckle and go for the controller . Having much more fun but aiming takes a bit longer....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 12, 2012)

Also I reckon vass is going to think I'm a deamon , definition of insanity indeed ?

Nob !

But a good villain all the same !


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 12, 2012)

Right now I'm running round doing stupid missions for buck. Why can't I just torture him until he tells me what I need to know? 

Would also be nice to be able to give all the potions a key binding if you wanted.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 12, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> I agree about the PC key bindings , I'm a lefter and usually use enter for interaction , but the bloody thing won't let me choose it , then I tried re binding the glider keys but it wouldn't work , so had to buckle and go for the controller . Having much more fun but aiming takes a bit longer....



You know left-trigger auto-aims, right?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 12, 2012)

yatzee likes it

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/vid...st&utm_medium=index_carousel&utm_campaign=all


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 12, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> You know left-trigger auto-aims, right?


 
yep , im just not used to controllers in fps'


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 13, 2012)

That mission you escape out the mass grave and have to take on everybody with a knife, a mine a and flare gun is stupidly hard. I can't even get the flare gun without being detected doing so.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 13, 2012)

Didn't bother with the flare gun but I remember it was a biach to do.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 13, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> yatzee likes it
> 
> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/vid...st&utm_medium=index_carousel&utm_campaign=all


Is it me or has he got funny again


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 13, 2012)

Done it. Went Rambo style on the next base...no attempt at stealth, just slaughter.


----------



## Supine (Dec 13, 2012)

I started stealth but moved onto gung ho chuck Norris style assaults. Loving this game


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 13, 2012)

im having trouble on the 2nd mission of the next island, but that might be down to being stoned and a little apprehensive


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 13, 2012)

which one is it?


----------



## Dandred (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm starting again tonight on the hardest difficulty, it will be the first time I've gone straight back into a game after finishing it.......I'm determined to capture every base without being detected....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 14, 2012)

the one with the 3 traitors...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 15, 2012)

finally bit the bullet and got the game.
downloading now


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 15, 2012)

Got past that mission, now I've gone back to the first island to do all the bases and missions . Already lost 6 hours to it today lol


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 15, 2012)

looks like i'm a bit crap at this game

gonna have to try harder.  aybe  grab some stealth guns


----------



## Epona (Dec 16, 2012)

This is not my typical kind of game, but reviews are making it look extremely tempting!

If I had the money spare I'd probably have thought 'sod it' and bought a copy, but £30 is 2 weeks worth of food budget at this point and I can't justify fucking over our food for a game that I 'might' enjoy, iykwim. I will be looking out for it in future Steam sales however.  

It is really shit btw, being a completely skint gaming geek, what is the point if I can't afford to try out new releases?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 16, 2012)

i think skyrim with gund id wronh, it's much more like just cause.

iy's not as souless as just cause  but there isn't nearly enough richness to the world to be a skyrum alike


----------



## Cid (Dec 16, 2012)

Epona said:


> This is not my typical kind of game, but reviews are making it look extremely tempting!
> 
> If I had the money spare I'd probably have thought 'sod it' and bought a copy, but £30 is 2 weeks worth of food budget at this point and I can't justify fucking over our food for a game that I 'might' enjoy, iykwim. I will be looking out for it in future Steam sales however.
> 
> It is really shit btw, being a completely skint gaming geek, what is the point if I can't afford to try out new releases?


----------



## Epona (Dec 16, 2012)

Cid said:


>


 
Yeah, sadly, my PC is the dogs bollocks (I'm even more of a hardware nut than I am a gaming nut), but it has left me with no money to actually buy any games.  All dressed up with no party to go to, as it were 
Ah, things will get better, I can't possibly be this skint for the rest of my life... can I?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 16, 2012)

You do on the other other hand have a net connection....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes epona , evaluate it....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 16, 2012)

ok so i spent a while skinning animals  and levelled up just about every  wallet bag or holster going  and  got me some new weapons  and now i'm having a much better time with it.

i tend to start off with sniping  them run in and finish off stuff with a shot gun.   i now also carry  the rpg  for when things start to gert crazy. 

the bow is a bit meh.  much perfer a silenced sniper rifle. 
the magnum is pretty good. takes down most stuff in one go.

for hunting tigers and other big predators i find the shotgun works best

i wish that if you don't have crafting recipes left skins would auto sell.

i ended up unlocking all the radio towers and am now clearing out the bases. i'm going to leave most of the missions  till a bit later.   i'm just up to the break in  mission  but now it changed to one from hurk?

this is very much just cause mixed with assassins creed.  there is a touch of skyrim  but unfortunately  exploring the landscape just doesn't feel as epic  or rewarding  and  you don't feel like you might  bump into an amazing story  just over the next hill.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 17, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> there is a touch of skyrim but unfortunately exploring the landscape just doesn't feel as epic or rewarding and you don't feel like you might bump into an amazing story just over the next hill.


 
You're trapped on an island with a psychopath who wants to kill you and has kidnapped your friends........I don't think you're mean to feel  like there is an amazing story over the next hill....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 17, 2012)

yesterday / last night, I got the last radio towers on both maps and all of the outposts, upgraded pretty much everything fully and am now going back to do all of the hunting, story quest and wanted missions, before i do the last 5 story missions. Loving it still , and i really do think it feels like skyrim, maybe its the scale, but on the whole im liking this better


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 17, 2012)

Dandred said:


> You're trapped on an island with a psychopath who wants to kill you and has kidnapped your friends........I don't think you're mean to feel like there is an amazing story over the next hill....


why not?

there are towns, ruins, miles of jungle.   why not  do more?  why not have every NPC doing something interesting.  

 why not make all the  areas a reflection of the  larger story  

have   it so when you take over a base  it triggers a story relivant to that area   have   one of the rebels who take  over come up and talk to you about his childhood  in the area  and  the fact he  knows about a nearby temple  which is rumoured to have a fabulous treasure.  which turns out to be a rare plant  which only  grows underground   which you then take to the doctor  who creates  a new drug from it.

chain this stuff

it's not like it's bad at the moment  but  it feels  like all the story happens soly in missions  and everything else  is  isolated


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 17, 2012)

Doesn't do me. It's all part of wresting control of the island back from the pirates.

Besides, if every game is going to be judged by the TES world yardstick, nothing would come close, games would take forever in development, and other game mechanics would suffer.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 17, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> why not?
> 
> there are towns, ruins, miles of jungle. why not do more? why not have every NPC doing something interesting.
> 
> ...


 

I think you are expecting way to much, it's Farcry, didn't you play the first one? If you didn't it's still worth a go.  Farcry is an FPS not a RPG......

Still I see where you are coming from, but all I expected from this was loads of weapons and loads of bad guys to shoot!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 17, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> why not?
> 
> there are towns, ruins, miles of jungle. why not do more? why not have every NPC doing something interesting.
> 
> ...


 
I've hated all the NPCs I've met so far, both friend and foe. I'd rather not have to talk to any more.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't think it's a bad game  i just think it could have been more immersive  with just a few tweeks

also i don't buy that it wasn't tryong to be deep.   i think they wanted to go deeper  but  had to  cut cornersd to  make it  more profitable. 

i mean sertious can you imagine a meeting   where   one of the game devs   said   "dude i just played skyrim and it was awesome!  how about we get some of that shit into our game"  and the other  dev said "nah man  that's  just too deep  it's all about run and gun"

farcry isn't run and gun   far cry 2 deffo isn't   and far cry 3 is trying desperatly to have an involving story line    

this isn't serious sam or painkiller  both great gaMWES  WHICH ARE RUN AND GUN  THIS  IS TRYING TO HAVE  A GREAT STORY LINE  AND IT DOES IN MISSION  IT'S JUST THE WORLD   DOESN'T FEEL DEEP   WHICH IT REALLY COULD  WITH A FEW TWEEKS

fuck  caps (new compact keyboard)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 19, 2012)

I've just treated myself to a rather decent gaming laptop (Clevo PE170EM, ATI HD 7970M 2GB, Ivybridge i7-3630QM 2.4GHz, 8GB 1600MHz RAM, Seagate Momentus XI Hybrid drive 7200rpm - rah) and it came with a code for a free copy of this (among other things). I haven't tried it yet, but I've been listening to someone else rattle on about it and they are absolutely loving it. Although with a fear of the sea and what lurks beneath, he wasn't that excited with the "kill a shark with a bow" mission he had to do 

Like Epona, it's not necessarily something I'd go for on first glance, but the more I hear about it, the more I love the sound of it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 19, 2012)

god damn it
i was playing this the other night while having a drink or 10.  turns out i did a bunch of missions i can't remember.  grrrr.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 20, 2012)

actually  after reading a wiki  the mission do seem kinda familiar.  i rember a bit of the escaping the burning building but not the grenade bit.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 21, 2012)

killing vas feels strangely anti climatic


----------



## Dandred (Dec 21, 2012)

Yea, I felt like he should have  been left for the end......he is the best character out of quite a flat few..


----------



## drewg (Dec 21, 2012)

Getting bored now after some hours of fun...
...back to Dark Souls


----------



## Supine (Dec 21, 2012)

Love this game. Driving challenges, guns, flame throwers, camp chuck Norris missions are all fun.

I agree with SS that it doesn't feel as epic as skyrim. It's a bit formulaic with things like medical race being at the bottom of every tower, a single chest being at the top of every tower etc etc. all in all though its a great game. Not finished yet but enjoying the second island missions


----------



## Dandred (Dec 22, 2012)

Are there any mods for this yet, feels much too easy the second time round.....

The way I've liberated every base this time has been completely different from the first time 


EDIT: http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/12/21/far-cry-3-mods-best/

Will have to give a few of them a go!


----------



## povmcdov (Dec 27, 2012)

Enjoying it so far - It's like far cry 2 should have been. Things you do actually make a difference rather than everything respawning as soon as you go round a corner.

The only problem I have is with crafting - Where on earth do you find boar? All I can find is pigs.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 27, 2012)

povmcdov said:


> Enjoying it so far - It's like far cry 2 should have been. Things you do actually make a difference rather than everything respawning as soon as you go round a corner.
> 
> The only problem I have is with crafting - Where on earth do you find boar? All I can find is pigs.


 
A balance between to the two would be nice. Does make just wondering round some places a bit dull. 

Keep doing the hunting and other missions and you'll come across them.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 28, 2012)

povmcdov said:


> Enjoying it so far - It's like far cry 2 should have been. Things you do actually make a difference rather than everything respawning as soon as you go round a corner.
> 
> The only problem I have is with crafting - Where on earth do you find boar? All I can find is pigs.


 

There is a mod that will let the bases be retaken by the pirates in the link above your post, I think it would work really well with this game as the check points were essential in FC2, you had to pass them anywhere you went, at least in FC3 the bases are a little out of the way and can be easily bypassed.

As for crafting check, the icon in the crafting menu of which animal you want, the boars look nothing like the pigs do on the map!


----------



## Supine (Dec 31, 2012)

Finally finished! Games take ages to finish don't they. Kudos to the producers 

New year, new game I reckon.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 31, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Are there any mods for this yet, feels much too easy the second time round.....
> 
> The way I've liberated every base this time has been completely different from the first time
> 
> ...


 
And if it's graphics you're after, SweetFX works with it


----------



## tendril (Jan 17, 2013)

I've nearly finished it on the ps3. Fucking awesome. Pisses over 1 and 2 and has many options on how you want to play it, i.e. sneakemup or rambo stylee. Plenty to discover and loads of side missions.



p.s. I'm playing on normal.... don't know how difficult it gets on harder settings.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 19, 2013)

tendril said:


> I've nearly finished it on the ps3. Fucking awesome. Pisses over 1 and 2 and has many options on how you want to play it, i.e. sneakemup or rambo stylee. Plenty to discover and loads of side missions.
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. I'm playing on normal.... don't know how difficult it gets on harder settings.


 
On the PC not much, I think the hardest was way too easy after playing on normal.


----------



## oneunder (Jan 31, 2013)

fuck..thirty odd hours in and i get the no camera and rockthrow glitch..(xbox360)..a patch to fix the problem didnt work..as usual,ubisofts forums are full of complaints..starting a new game,which i dont want to do,seems the only way......but it could happen again at any time....gutted..its a game ive been enjoying too..


----------



## Supine (Jan 31, 2013)

Man up son, just go in blind with all guns blazing


----------



## oneunder (Feb 1, 2013)

funnily enough it is more enjoyable playing that way..just dont know which ones to stab to complete certain missions etc..
i like the splinter cell approach if im chilling ..my guns are disappearing now aswell..bad fkin glitches..its given me a bit of time to explore multiplayer,but theres fuckups with that apparently..like losing your stats and upgrades or whatever.
just got dishonered through the post,so that will save my creepy crawl addiction for a while until watchdogs(which is poxy ubisoft too)..


----------



## Dandred (Feb 1, 2013)

oneunder said:


> funnily enough it is more enjoyable playing that way..*just dont know which ones to stab to complete certain missions* etc..
> i like the splinter cell approach if im chilling ..my guns are disappearing now aswell..bad fkin glitches..its given me a bit of time to explore multiplayer,but theres fuckups with that apparently..like losing your stats and upgrades or whatever.
> just got dishonered through the post,so that will save my creepy crawl addiction for a while until watchdogs(which is poxy ubisoft too)..


 

For the stabbing missions just use your camera to tag the enemies and the one you need to stab will tag yellow rather than red.


----------



## oneunder (Feb 1, 2013)

Dandred said:


> For the stabbing missions just use your camera to tag the enemies and the one you need to stab will tag yellow rather than red.


i got the no camera glitch..i cant throw stones either...and best of all,sometimes my weapons disappear..lol..its fukt up.


----------



## golightly (Feb 1, 2013)

oneunder said:


> just got dishonered through the post,so that will save my creepy crawl addiction for a while until watchdogs(which is poxy ubisoft too)..


 
Plenty of creeping around in Dishonored.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2013)

as much as i loved far cry 3, i think dishonoured is the better game..


----------



## tendril (Feb 1, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> as much as i loved far cry 3, i think dishonoured is the better game..


I've played through the first level at my mate's house and it is now on the list of games to buy next. I do love a sneakemup


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Feb 1, 2013)

oneunder said:


> i got the no camera glitch..i cant throw stones either...and best of all,sometimes my weapons disappear..lol..its fukt up.


 
Just use the sniper rifle instead to tag the enemies.

Just finished this too on Xbox. Thoroughly enjoyable! A bit formulaic but hey ho. My favorite character had to be Buck. He has some great lines. In my opinion it's much better than dishonoured which is the polar opposite in regards to play through time. On a replay of dishonoured you could finish it in about three hours.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2013)

but the whole point of dishonoured isnt just to play through as fast as possible , you can but if you try and play it without being seen or killing anyone,( includintg the assasination targets ) locating all the runes and bone charms the whole game opens up completely with additional storylines and new areas


----------



## oneunder (Feb 1, 2013)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Just use the sniper rifle instead to tag the enemies.
> 
> Just finished this too on Xbox. Thoroughly enjoyable! A bit formulaic but hey ho. My favorite character had to be Buck. He has some great lines. In my opinion it's much better than dishonoured which is the polar opposite in regards to play through time. On a replay of dishonoured you could finish it in about three hours.


ahhh yess,the sniper rifle,forgot about that.. 
i aim to play dishonored at a snails pace..i like to have a smoke and get immersed..


----------



## oneunder (Feb 2, 2013)

managed to finish it..i liked the trippy parts..the online seems a bit generic..ill see how it goes   didnt have the patience to do two of the towers..will try another time..the hunting missions are hard as fuck without camera..


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Feb 4, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> but the whole point of dishonoured isnt just to play through as fast as possible , you can but if you try and play it without being seen or killing anyone,( includintg the assasination targets ) locating all the runes and bone charms the whole game opens up completely with additional storylines and new areas


 
I realise that. I've played through stealthy, I've played through without killing anyone (apart from the Admiral and a few tallboys - 7 deaths in total or something like that) and I've played through killing everyone I meet. It's a great game but you have to admit it's disappointingly short no matter how you play. I also, as far as I know, opened up all the areas. I certainly did all the side missions and went after my gear after it got nabbed.


----------



## tendril (Feb 23, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> but the whole point of dishonoured isnt just to play through as fast as possible , you can but if you try and play it without being seen or killing anyone,( includintg the assasination targets ) locating all the runes and bone charms the whole game opens up completely with additional storylines and new areas


I'm currently at 'the masked party' and have the option to assassinate or to deliver the target to the guy in the wolf mask. Trying to figure out a) which sister is the correct target and b) how to get her unconscious body past the guards. Been a bit bloody so far so no ghost bonus for me this time around


----------



## tendril (Feb 23, 2013)

oneunder said:


> managed to finish it..i liked the trippy parts..the online seems a bit generic..ill see how it goes  didnt have the patience to do two of the towers..will try another time..the hunting missions are hard as fuck without camera..


Doing all the radio towers is worth it, one of them gives you the baddest sniper rifle as a signature weapon. Great range, one shot kills and good accuracy.


----------



## Voley (Mar 12, 2013)

Just started this today, looks good so far. Fuck me I'm a bad driver though.  Too used to GTA controls for driving games.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 12, 2013)

NVP said:


> Just started this today, looks good so far. Fuck me I'm a bad driver though.  Too used to GTA controls for driving games.


 
Are you on console or pc? I've skipped loads of the driving challenges cos you've got to go into options to swap from mouse and keyboard to controller and it's faf. Rage was better for this, you could put one down and pick the other up.


----------



## Voley (Mar 12, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Are you on console or pc? I've skipped loads of the driving challenges cos you've got to go into options to swap from mouse and keyboard to controller and it's faf. Rage was better for this, you could put one down and pick the other up.


Xbox. I'm pretty good at ending up in the sea atm.


----------



## Voley (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh God this game's fucking great, isn't it? I'm finding it pretty hard tbh - I've got it on the easiest setting and I've only managed three or four missions after an entire evening of fighting my way through jungle. Really into it though - the graphics are quite beautiful in places. I just did a bit where you hang glide from the mad doctor's house and the view over the islands was fantastic.


----------



## Voley (Mar 13, 2013)

Rabid dogs are my nemesis at the mo. Really haven't got the hang of aiming well enough yet.


----------



## renegadechicken (Mar 15, 2013)

I am so enjoying this game i have over 40 hrs played and no where near finishing, just been enjoying running around like an idiot with high powered rifles killing stuff and doing tasks/missions and the monkey bomber things. I have started the main quest line but only freed three of my chums - and just met Buck, who i have to say i like him.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 15, 2013)

tendril said:


> I'm currently at 'the masked party' and have the option to assassinate or to deliver the target to the guy in the wolf mask. Trying to figure out a) which sister is the correct target and b) how to get her unconscious body past the guards. Been a bit bloody so far so no ghost bonus for me this time around


 
Would you like a clue? 

E2a: Just seen the date of your post


----------



## Crispy (Mar 15, 2013)

I now have a lovely grunty gaming PC and have started enjoying this game at 1080p with all everything set to maximum 

The "mystical tropical native" bullshit took about 0.5 seconds to become grating, but it's very pretty isn't it?


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm trying to play Team Deathmatch on the PS3, but there's a shit bug in it that won't allow me to join a match, and just hangs at the loading screen..  Restart for the 4th time.. not happy.


----------



## golightly (Mar 17, 2013)

£15.99 on Steam this weekend, so I coughed up rather than wait for the Spring Deals.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 17, 2013)

Got back into it last night. finally started on the next island after clearing the first one.

It is a fair bit harder.  if you mess up a bit  the  mercenaries will take you down.


----------



## Voley (Mar 17, 2013)

I've barely done anything other than play this game this weekend. It's fucking brilliant. Letting a bear loose on an enemy base has been one of many highlights.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 17, 2013)

I've now unlocked all of the radio towers and i'm making serious progress on the bases

sometime i do well and  take em down undetected or at least no alarms sounded   but other times  i get so many re-enforcements it's a joke.
at one base i got a sodding chopper called in to take me out.

i tend to snipe for as far away as possible then move up  and swith to  shotgun.  recently the troops are so heavily armoured i've had to use grenades for most of the close range combat


----------



## renegadechicken (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh i snipe then move in close for takedowns on the heavies, they die easier with a knife than attempting to shoot them.
1 tower left to go, and 2 bases...may continue the main quest soon.......


----------



## poului (Mar 23, 2013)

Right, had been saving up for a spiffing new laptop and have waited till now to get FarCry3, Dishonored and the upcoming Bioshock for a feast of gaming. Started with Far Cry and am slowly getting hooked. Don´t think enough credit´s been given to the map. Loving the WW2 relics.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 23, 2013)

toooo easy. i did anticipate this and added a compilation mod to make it harder before i started, but so far ive never needed to use a health syringe, the pirate outposts present almost no challenge, unless a tiger arrives unexpectantly (i have been killed by a tiger several times).

Is this normal or does it sound like i broke the game somehow when adding mod files? It feels like where the easy setting should be. I just got to the point where you turn off an alarm and plant a bomb.


----------



## renegadechicken (Mar 23, 2013)

Finished this yesterday and chose the 'right click' mouse option...disappointing doesn't even factor into how i feel with the ending.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 23, 2013)

it sounds the ending is a bit one way or the other.  not enough varyence.


----------



## golightly (Mar 24, 2013)

Quite enjoying it simply because of the change of scene from the usual scifi fantasy nonsense I play.  The gameplay just isn't different enough.  Glad I didn't pay full price.


----------



## Voley (Mar 24, 2013)

This game appears to have taken over my life.  I'm really into it. Just finished all the bases on the first island now and am doing all of Buck's missions. The Shredder is a great little gun that's worth saving up for - ideal for when when all your sneaking plans go awry and it all kicks off big time. I tend to alternate between that and the grenade launcher for full-on no-attempt-at-hiding assaults. Lying in wait for reinforcements to turn up in a Jeep and then taking four blokes out with one well-aimed grenade is immensely satisfying.


----------



## golightly (Mar 24, 2013)

Some septic goes on a holiday on a Pacific island and ends up fighting pirates with an RPG. I'm not entirely sure who I'm rooting for. tbh.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm having great fun with this, but your character and his mates are complete assholes. I find it hard to care about them.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Mar 24, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I'm having great fun with this, but your character and his mates are complete assholes. I find it hard to care about them.



And therein lies the crux of the problem I have with the game. All the characters are massive douche bags.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm fairly certain they are meant to be that way.  if  just  to make it  so you feel a bit distanced from them.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 24, 2013)

Or maybe they're representative of the target market for fps games


----------



## Voley (Mar 25, 2013)

They are a bunch of dicks, I agree.


----------



## golightly (Mar 25, 2013)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> And therein lies the crux of the problem I have with the game. All the characters are massive douche bags.


 
"Every night I dream of Hollywood, and then I wake up here." or something like that.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah.  The girlfriend is the most annoying character ever.   Wait till she starts nagging you that you're too violent and that you don't spend enough time with her.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 25, 2013)

I hate the cut scenes and the way you seem unable to skip them. I've given up on it for a bit as I got hacked of with the mission you have to creep round to steal the uniform. I want to go in all guns blazing.


----------



## golightly (Mar 25, 2013)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> Yeah. The girlfriend is the most annoying character ever. Wait till she starts nagging you that you're too violent and that you don't spend enough time with her.


 
My girlfriend does that all the time.  Really annoying.


----------



## Edward Kelly (Mar 25, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I now have a lovely grunty gaming PC and have started enjoying this game at 1080p with all everything set to maximum


 must have some nice specs on your PC crispy! was it made to your specs (or a top 'o the line name brand ) ?



FabricLiveBaby! said:


> I'm trying to play Team Deathmatch on the PS3, .


does the ps3 handle the game ok? I'm thinking of getting one 'cause their just so cheap at the mo. (I've alway's had PC's )


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2013)

I've got an i5 3570, 8GB of ram, an SSD and a GTX660 Ti
Although far cry 3 does look optimised for consoles, tbh.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 27, 2013)

I've been enjoying this again, doing all the bases in various ways.  I like them calling for help, I mine the road and wait for them to turn up.

Heavies are a pain, snipe to the back of the head is most effective.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 27, 2013)

Edward Kelly said:


> does the ps3 handle the game ok? I'm thinking of getting one 'cause their just so cheap at the mo. (I've alway's had PC's )


 
Don't do it.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 28, 2013)

How is the new patch that repopulates the bases?


----------



## Voley (Mar 28, 2013)

Sunray said:


> I've been enjoying this again, doing all the bases in various ways. I like them calling for help, I mine the road and wait for them to turn up.


Gonna give this tactic a go tonight.


----------



## poului (Mar 30, 2013)

Citra. Awwwwwwwww yeah!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 30, 2013)

Noble savage >_<


----------



## Voley (Mar 30, 2013)

FabricLiveBaby! said:
			
		

> Yeah.  The girlfriend is the most annoying character ever.   Wait till she starts nagging you that you're too violent and that you don't spend enough time with her.



God, yeah, I see what you mean.


----------



## Voley (Mar 31, 2013)

On to the second island now and pleased to be back to taking the increasingly difficult bases. Buck's missions were a bit Tomb Raider-y. Not that there's owt wrong with Tomb Raider but I was missing sneaking and sniping. Got a fantastic sniper rifle now that has just helped me to do an entire base undetected (with a little help from a tiger I released).


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 31, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Noble savage >_<


Knobing sabage


----------



## Crispy (Apr 5, 2013)

Apparently, the nauseatingly trope-filled story was intended as satire. 
If it's indistinguishable from the thing you're intending to satirise, it's not satire, it's pastiche. 

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/12/19/far-cry-3s-jeffrey-yohalem-on-racism-torture-and-satire/


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 5, 2013)

Tbh crispy,  I was wondering.  But yes.  Pastiche.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 7, 2013)

Just finished this. I did free both the Island of enemy camps.



Spoiler



Which is why at the end I was slightly pissed off at her suggestion they had done it and didn't shed a tear when the knife went in. Least the friends would had had to admit that I was badass.

Didn't like the constant, bad guy knows whats going on but lets you play it out and then doesn't kill you, scenario.  All the time. Just gets annoying.

In Hoyts office, I was saying fucking shoot the fucker, I've a silenced gun, nobody is around.  I could have ended it and walked out.


----------



## Voley (May 4, 2013)

Just finished this and enjoyed it a lot in the end. The story was a load of balls, I agree, but doing all the bases / fucking about on a hang-glider / shotgunning bears etc was ace. The hunting bits made me pine for a sequel to Red Dead Redemption though - I keep seeing rumours about this but nothing official.

There's a Skyrim-shaped hole in my world right now that needs to be filled with a decent open world game. GTA V's still a way off.


----------

